# T5HO Ballast Options - Need help deciding! (Plus future sale!)



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm switching my lighting around in the next month and have two options. Hear me out and tell me what you think. The goal is to have solely T5HO lighting.

I currently have on my tank:

Coralife 48inch 4x65watt Freshwater Aqualight
Hagen GLO 48inch 2x54watt T5HO
2x R2 Moonlights

Option 1:

I sell only the Coralife fixture and simply replace it with a 2x54watt fixture. Which do you recommend? Nova? Hagen GLO? Coralife has one out now as well...

Option 2:

I sell both fixtures with moonlights and replace it with a 4x54watt fixture that covers the whole tank and has moonlights already in it. One inparticular that I found quite attractive is the AquaticLife 4x54watt fixture...pretty fancy digital components: http://blueworldaquariums.com/proddetail.php?prod=493854

I like option two the best, personally, but it's a more costly road. I'd use the money selling the fixtures towards it of course. I'm a substitute teacher and work is kinda off and on right now, so income is all over the place. Also just got married, so the wife and I are a bit money conscious 

Now, with my current fixtures on the chopping block, I have to think about how much I should ask. How would $275 for the whole lot sound? Is that fair? Then it's only about $135 for the AquaticLife fixture. I can deal with that.

Any other good deals on fixtures? Better brands? Let me know!
Thanks for your input!

-Aaron


----------

